# Morricone nella Walk of Fame di Hollywood



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2016)

Ennio Morricone è ufficialmente "entrato" a far parte della celeberrima Walk of Fame di Hollywood. Il compositore ha partecipato alla cerimonia di inserimento della sua personale stella, oggi a Los Angeles, accolto da una generale standing ovation.

È il tredicesimo italiano a ottenere questo riconoscimento. Questa sera, inoltre, potrebbe anche ricevere l'Oscar per la colonna sonora del film The Hateful Eight di Tarantino; fino ad oggi è stato nominato cinque volte senza mai vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ennio Morricone è ufficialmente "entrato" a far parte della celeberrima Walk of Fame di Hollywood. Il compositore ha partecipato alla cerimonia di inserimento della sua personale stella, oggi a Los Angeles, accolto da una generale standing ovation.
> 
> È il tredicesimo italiano a ottenere questo riconoscimento. Questa sera, inoltre, potrebbe anche ricevere l'Oscar per la colonna sonora del film The Hateful Eight di Tarantino; fino ad oggi è stato nominato cinque volte senza mai vincere.



Merita questo ed altro.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Meritatissima. Certo, è assurdo che ad Hollywood si siano accorti di Morricone solo da quando Tarantino gli fa da sponsor.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Meritatissima. Certo, è assurdo che ad Hollywood si siano accorti di Morricone solo da quando Tarantino gli fa da sponsor.




Beh no dai: gli hanno dato l'oscar onorario nel 2007, ha avuto anche 5 nomination, 6 con quella di quest'anno, non mi pare quindi che ad Hollywood sia un perfetto sconosciuto, sicuramente la "pubblicità" tarantiniana lo ha aiutato parecchio, però Morricone era già noto ben prima della "riscoperta" dovuta al regista italo-americano.

Semmai si dovrebbe accusare Hollywood di non averlo premiato prima del 2007, ancora oggi reputo scandalosa la mancata vittoria della colonna sonora di Mission.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Febbraio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh no dai: gli hanno dato l'oscar onorario nel 2007, ha avuto anche 5 nomination, 6 con quella di quest'anno, non mi pare quindi che ad Hollywood sia un perfetto sconosciuto, sicuramente la "pubblicità" tarantiniana lo ha aiutato parecchio, però Morricone era già noto ben prima della "riscoperta" dovuta al regista italo-americano.
> 
> Semmai si dovrebbe accusare Hollywood di non averlo premiato prima del 2007, ancora oggi reputo scandalosa la mancata vittoria della colonna sonora di Mission.



Ma già nel 2007 era stato riscoperto grazie a Tarantino. Lui come, in tono forse minore, Fulci, Bava, Di Leo e altri.
Morricone per quello che ha fatto avrebbe meritato valanghe di Oscar e riconoscimenti già tra gli anni '60 e gli anni '80.
La colonna sonora di The Hateful Eight, al di là del fatto che sia in buona parte riciclata, è una buona colonna sonora (a me non ha detto molto, ma non sono un intenditore), ma non è minimamente paragonabile a quella di "C'era una volta il West", "Giù la testa", "Cìera una volta in America" o altri film più datati...
Comunque tutto questo premesso che questi riconoscimenti hollywoodiani valgono meno di zero, nel senso che non sono un parametro di giudizio attendibile del valore di un'artista o di un'opera.


----------

